# Loosing Sara. Bad Birthing. HELP!



## KinderKorner (Nov 23, 2011)

Our biggest doe sara was due last wednesday. Last night at 5pm I noticed her nesting and pawing. Well by 10 she was having contractions but had just a little bit of goo. I waited. Nothing happened. I waited. I wasn't sure if I should go in and help. But she didn't seem in distress and she wasn't pushing hard and often like I normally see so I thought she was just in early labor. All night I watched her. At about 3am I decided I would go in and check things. But I was home alone and when I tried she just got up and ran. I figured if she felt good enough to run away than she wasn't in hard labor and I told myself I needed to wait. Well at 7, family got home and I went in again. Big baby with head back. After a very rough hour I got it out. Dead. But mama is too tired to even push out the placenta. She won't stand, and she isn't pushing anymore. I know she has more babies, but when I went back in I couldn't reach of feel anymore. I got up to my elbow. They are too far up in there. There is no way I can pull them. But she won't push anymore to get them down.




I'm panicing. This is one of my nicest does and I'm worried we are loosing her. 

Mother rushed to the nearest vet 30min away to get some piciton. Hoping that will get her to push hard enough for me to pull them.

What else can I do. I've never had babies I couldn't reach before. I feel helpless. And she is dying right in front of me. I'm sure babies are already gone, but I have to save mama. We can't get her to a vet. Goat vet is off on wednesdays. An hour away. And we couldn't even lift her into the car. 

She has never had trouble kidding before. This is her 3rd time.  

Prayers needed please. Pray the medicine works and she pushes the remaining babies out. Then pray she has the strength to pull through. She is really tired.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohhh .. come on sweetie .. stay through this !!


----------



## Stacykins (Nov 23, 2011)

If only the vet could give you an oxytocin injection to jump start her contractions again so she can push out the kids and placenta. I am so sorry, I hope things improve.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there any vet that can come out on a farm call and give you help?  Even if it isn't the regular goat vet, they might be able to help you save her.


----------



## elevan (Nov 23, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Is there any vet that can come out on a farm call and give you help?  Even if it isn't the regular goat vet, they might be able to help you save her.


x2


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 23, 2011)

I would be giving her oxytocin every hour until she passed the rest. I would also get some Banamine into her. If there is any way to get a vet out, I would do that too.

Good luck. I hope your girl makes it.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 23, 2011)

What a morning!

I'm sorry and I hope that you are able to get her the meds that she needs.

Please keep us posted when you can


----------



## poorboys (Nov 23, 2011)

hoping all goes well, i know how stressful this can be. good luck


----------



## Genipher (Nov 23, 2011)

How goes it? Was she able to pull through?


----------



## Fluffygal (Nov 23, 2011)

Hoping for good news for you n Sara


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 23, 2011)

Hoping your doe is doing ok here. Please let us know.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sorry you're going through this.  Hoping for the best outcome possible.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 23, 2011)

Hoping the best for Sara and you.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope all is ok


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

Hoping everything turned out well for Sara and her kids.  

K


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 24, 2011)

We did try oxytocin.

When I felt in her she had weird stuff in her uterus. A large mass, lots of blood clots, and some fatty tissue. It was the weirdest thing I ever saw.

A good friend that lives an hour away and is better than the vet with goats came out and tried to help. She felt too, and felt the same thing I did. She said she never seen something like that before.

We came to the conclusion there is no more babies in there. Which is hard to believe because she is still so huge. We gave her antibiotics and hoped that she would get better. Today she is not better. She is still having mild contractions and going into shock. She won't make it through the day. But we've tried everything we can. We looked it up and there are some cases of fatty masses building up in the uterus. That is what our guess is, but we will never no. The whole family has been crying since yesterday. I stayed with her all tuesday night, and all day, and did everything we can.  I didn't sleep for over 36 hours. I'm so exhausted. Sadly we don't have any doelings from her. 

To top it off. We had a young nubian we bought a few months ago from a shower breeder that has been feeling under the weather lately. She has had diarrhea for about a week now. And we have been giving her medicine, and probios, and vit. b. But she hasn't been eating or drinking. She was getting thiner and thiner and yesterday we decided to give her iv fluids and detrose. Well we held her down and gave it to which took hours because it runs so slow. We thought for sure she would perk up and get to feeling better. Well at a check two hours later she looked fine. Then 10 minutes later she was dead. 

We don't know what happened, but maybe just the shock of holding her down pushed her over the edge. We did not expect that at all. 


I am so heartbroken. Sara Rabbit is our biggest doe, our best producer, and one of the favorites. We've had her for years. She had two perfect kiddings before with no problems. We have no idea what happened. But I don't think there is anything we could have done differently to help her. 

Sissy was a beautiful nubian that we bought from one of the best showers in IL. She was going to be used to breed spotted Kinders. Her two sisters are crying and looking for her.

Two goats in one day, which we never expected from either of them. I've cried so much I'm all dried out and can't cry anymore. We lost a great deal of money, and time today. But most of all we lost our pets. 

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.

Now we have to call the people that reserved her babies and tell them the bad news.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohh .. it is hard to go through that and lose a pet .. So sorry


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 24, 2011)

It's so sad. Sara is in the barn sectioned off with a piece of fence. All my other does and standing against the fence and crying with her and not eating their breakfast. Everyone is in distress. Last night they all abandoned their regular sleeping places and slept up against the fence to comfort her. It was the sadest thing I've ever seen. She is one of our top does, and will be missed by all.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your beloved Sara Rabbit.


----------



## KinderKorner (Nov 24, 2011)

Sara passed this morning around 11. I'm sad she died but I can say I am thankful she isn't suffering anymore. She was still have contractions and crying. I'm glad she doesn't have to hurt now. I sat out with her and petted her head and cried over her this morning. She went unconcious and died shortly after. I wish I had the guts to open her up and see for sure what was going on inside her, because it was abnormal. But I don't have the heart to do it. We are burying her now. I don't mind difficult births, but watching her die and suffer while being helpless was totally different. I only pray I never have to deal with it again.


----------



## Chirpy (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost both girls.... what a difficult time.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  Try to remember the good life Sara had with you.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost so much.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so so sorry that you lost your beautiful does. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. That is so terrible. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 24, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your losses.     You are among friends who understand...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 25, 2011)

Was hoping for better news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am so sorry.  She was beautiful.


----------



## PattySh (Nov 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear you lost Sara and your other little goat. Wonder if her placenta could have invaded her uterine wall. When that happens I know it can't be released and it's life threatening.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 25, 2011)

Very sorry she is gone.


----------

